# Lordy, lordy



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

An email I received today:
Good day, I am interested in a family Airedale puppy not a hunting trained dog. I have had two companion Airedales. When are the puppies available and what is the asking price? *What is included in the price of the puppy.* I live in Southern California. I am not sure where you are located at. Please let me know what information you have regarding your puppies.

I told them "Besides first shots and worming and all the free advice.... a free trip to France is included." Her email translated is asking about hips, cerf etc. Felt like I was back on the WDF.


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken you are asking bout $900 right? I think you said that once if not I'm sorry. But I would be expecting some health testing for that kind of money myself.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait....why wouldn't you as a breeder health test? Outward health of parents does not promise healthy puppies free of genetic disorders.....do you at least have something to back up your dogs?

I wouldn't pay much for a puppy with no health background....they cost to much in the long run to pay that much upfront cost....


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats quite a nice polite email enquiry I would have thought? Some of the ones I get are "How much for a puppy and shipping to "_____"?
Once I answered "I give up, how much is it?"


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> Thats quite a nice polite email enquiry I would have thought? Some of the ones I get are "How much for a puppy and shipping to "_____"?
> Once I answered "I give up, how much is it?"


LOL I like that, I may have to "borrow" it next time I get that type of inquiry.

Although my recent favorite was "how much for an X pup", that was all it said. X being a bloodline I don't have. I replied and said "I don't know, maybe you should contact breeder X to find out".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I got an inquiry from Australia..

the guy started whining about the quarantine, and the costs involved..

I offered to send him a pup skeleton, if that would make it easier...told him the pup would be easy to keep on a pillow in his house..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I got an inquiry from Australia..
> 
> the guy started whining about the quarantine, and the costs involved..
> 
> I offered to send him a pup skeleton, if that would make it easier...told him the pup would be easy to keep on a pillow in his house..


Joby. I hope you also tell them you won't take deposits until they are actually on the ground. :wink:


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

My views on medical screening:


http://www.angelplace.net/Angel/MedicalScreening.htm


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby. I hope you also tell them you won't take deposits until they are actually on the ground. :wink:


Don...never took deposits on the failed breedings, took out ads in several places though, paid the measly ad rates, unlike you, who plasters info and pictures of your pups/litters, without ever paying for an ad, from the day of the breeding, continuing with the birth and right through the time they are available for purchase, all without ever paying. That is just not something I would do, I just pay for the ad...not like it is an unreasonable request...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

People come by to see the dogs all the time. People stop and look at the pups when they are born and leave a deposit for "the biggest male". Then they call back in a few weeks and want to know how their pup is doing. I tell them he is still the biggest and leave it at that. Had one guy who has been checking back regular. Wants a male bad. Last time he brought up the coloring on the legs....how far up the tan went, or, how far down the black went. Said he reaaly wanted one that had a definite saddle that didn't come partway down the legs. Told him I wouldn't even attempt to quarantee that because I got em both ways. Asked him if he wanted a great pup or if he wantd a show dog. All he said was, Don, don't piss me off!!! I laughed and said, "who me???" Told him if wants a dog with markings just so, so, he will have to pick it himself because I can't tell until they are grown.

Had lots of people ask me about hips, elbow and eyes. I just tell them they got me mixed up with the show breeders and give them a couple of their #'s.

Just sold a dog to John Bircher from Portland. Told him there had to be some irony to that.

I was notorious for telling the lefties I couldn"t, with any peace of mind, sell them a dog that was smarter than they were. Had people calling me up for a long time telling me they were staunch conservatives.

People from Canada picking up dogs so I would name their dog GW. Sold a dog to a black bear hunter and and he asked what I called the dog. I told him I called him Whitie because he had white on his foot. He about died laughing and we knocked down a few cold ones. Everyone changes the names I give them

People get way to serious about things.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Don...never took deposits on the failed breedings, took out ads in several places though, paid the measly ad rates, unlike you, who plasters info and pictures of your pups/litters, without ever paying for an ad, from the day of the breeding, continuing with the birth and right through the time they are available for purchase, all without ever paying. That is just not something I would do, I just pay for the ad...not like it is an unreasonable request...


Finally come up with an answer I see. LOL Have no desire to sell, pups here Joby. Don't need to either.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Finally come up with an answer I see. LOL Have no desire to sell, pups here Joby. Don't need to either.


No, I am sure you DO refuse all inquiries that may come from this board. LOL.

I know, I know, you are only here to talk and learn about training working dogs, and share your working dog training methods....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> My views on medical screening:
> 
> 
> http://www.angelplace.net/Angel/MedicalScreening.htm


Good article Jim. It is always nice to see a post by someone that uses his head for something besides just separating his ears.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> No, I am sure you DO refuse all inquiries that may come from this board. LOL.
> 
> I know, I know, you are only here to talk and learn about training working dogs, and share your working dog training methods....


 
I am still waiting to see some evidence of Don's dogs working...something, maybe a quick 15 second video. If you breed working dogs there should be something to show what they are capable of...not just pups playing with a dead squirrel. 

Does that make them squirrel killers. My boy got hold of a dead horshoe crab the other day that washed up on the shore and tore it apart... would that make him a horse killer? LOL!

Don...are you breeding working dogs or show pets?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I am still waiting to see some evidence of Don's dogs working...something, maybe a quick 15 second video. If you breed working dogs there should be something to show what they are capable of...not just pups playing with a dead squirrel.
> 
> Does that make them squirrel killers. My boy got hold of a dead horshoe crab the other day that washed up on the shore and tore it apart... would that make him a horse killer? LOL!
> 
> Don...are you breeding working dogs or show pets?


my dog destroyed and ate a dead starfish last year..


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> my dog destroyed and ate a dead starfish last year..


Hmmm would that make her a killer


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hmmm would that make her a killer


Death Star Destroyer.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

All you guy want your dog to kill stuff. I'm trying hard to breed my yellow Lab with a deer!](*,):-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> All you guy want your dog to kill stuff. I'm trying hard to breed my yellow Lab with a deer!](*,):-D


 
Designer breed... a Lab a Deer


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cavet emptor!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> All you guy want your dog to kill stuff. I'm trying hard to breed my yellow Lab with a deer!](*,):-D


Thats freaking funny LMAO


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Designer breed... a Lab a Deer


That was pretty damn good Douglas.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I am still waiting to see some evidence of Don's dogs working...something, maybe a quick 15 second video.....



OH GOD PLEASE NOT another 15 second video....they can never be trusted....it would only turn out to to be an edited vendetta!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> That was pretty damn good Douglas.



First crossed female BAMBIdor !!!!:-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Skip Morgart said:


> OH GOD PLEASE NOT another 15 second video....they can never be trusted....it would only turn out to to be an edited vendetta!


Don, now is a video pro no excuse not to video his dogs working the hunt as well as the conclusion....he can edit all he wants just show his dogs working other than running from the threat or playing wiht a dead squirrel!


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Good article Jim. It is always nice to see a post by someone that uses his head for something besides just separating his ears.


I'm not saying health tests are needed but for that kind of money I would be wanting something done. I personally wont pay more then 700 for a pup becuase they are a crapshoot. Anything can happen weather genetic or freak accident. In 2 weeks I'm driving to OK to pick up a pup off of a 3x ADBA Gr Ch/ Ace. (this is the ADBA show ring and weight pull track for those who don't know). I'm paying $350.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kristi Siggers said:


> I'm not saying health tests are needed but for that kind of money I would be wanting something done. I personally wont pay more then 700 for a pup becuase they are a crapshoot. Anything can happen weather genetic or freak accident. In 2 weeks I'm driving to OK to pick up a pup off of a 3x ADBA Gr Ch/ Ace. (this is the ADBA show ring and weight pull track for those who don't know). I'm paying $350.


Pups range from $950 to $1500. Many folks ask about tests so I walk them around the yard and point out the parents grandparents their ages....and the fact that there isn't a dog they see here has ever been to a vet. Makes a big difference over people that have two dogs when you can show them strong active dogs....generations of them over seeing a couple of pups in a living room. I tell peoplke the fallacy of saving the weak. Many have a bit of a problem with it until I ask them if they would likje to pay good money for one I had to hand feed. The ones I have the most fun with are the ones that see all the dogs and tell me how good it is to see so many strong healthy dogs rather than a bunch of inbred psycho dogs. They leave here knowing a lot more than when they came.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> They leave here knowing a lot more than when they came.


I can think of at least two people who certainly did.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I can think of at least two people who certainly did.


Mike

You wouldn't happen to be dating one of them?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Pups range from $950 to $1500. Many folks ask about tests so I walk them around the yard and point out the parents grandparents their ages....and the fact that there isn't a dog they see here has ever been to a vet. Makes a big difference over people that have two dogs when you can show them strong active dogs....generations of them over seeing a couple of pups in a living room. I tell peoplke the fallacy of saving the weak. Many have a bit of a problem with it until I ask them if they would likje to pay good money for one I had to hand feed. The ones I have the most fun with are the ones that see all the dogs and tell me how good it is to see so many strong healthy dogs rather than a bunch of inbred psycho dogs. They leave here knowing a lot more than when they came.


Most _pet _people I know got their dogs from shelters or if they got puppies, found them in the paper or on kijiji. Very few people bothered to research breeders or look around. They decided they wanted a dog or a puppy and went out and got one. And they didn't want to pay some fancy pants breeder a lot of money, so they got a bargain priced dog (no papers, but 'purebread') from someone local. So, uh, yeah, not surprising that they ended up with the dogs they did. Some people got lucky, some people ended up with crap. Some of those people with crap still thought their dog was good enough to breed and make a few bucks off of them. So the cycle continues... more crap dogs on kijiji, more people buying them and thinking that's as good as it gets and didn't they get a bargain. 

The breeder I got my mal from didn't have a lot of 'psycho inbred dogs'. He had a few really, really nice dogs. Happy, healthy, friendly, and when I left his kennel, I couldn't stop talking about his dogs because I liked them so much. So I went back and bought the pup he said I could have. Aside from the stupid shit my dog has done to injure himself and mandatory vaccinations, he's had very little vet care. Same with the DS. She's not sickly and weak and she's structurally sound. What's so unique about that?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be dating one of them?


The best thing that has ever happened to me!:-D
I'm not too proud (or stubborn) to admit that I have learned a lot about training from her, looking forward to learning a lot more as well. 
But she definately left Don's place having learned a few things about him and his dogs as well:-D.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> she definately left Don's place having learned a few things about him and his dogs as well:-D.


Too bad Don didn't learn anything about his dogs from the experience :-(


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Too bad Don didn't learn anything about his dogs from the experience :-(


Oh he did for sure, he just seems to have forgotten all that he learned already.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> The best thing that has ever happened to me!:-D
> I'm not too proud (or stubborn) to admit that I have learned a lot about training from her, looking forward to learning a lot more as well.
> But she definately left Don's place having learned a few things about him and his dogs as well:-D.


Like I said Ray Charles could have seen this BS from across the room Mike. LMAO. Yet not one of these people that can read dogs could see it including you. Ronnie Milsap was even laughing when he left the stage. Obvious obvious obvious.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Like I said Ray Charles could have seen this BS from across the room Mike. LMAO. Yet not one of these people that can read dogs could see it including you. Ronnie Milsap was even laughing when he left the stage. Obvious obvious obvious.


And even though Ray is blind and DEAD now, I'll bet he can still see THIS BS from you Mr. T. Yep, pretty sure.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Don, Don, Don, I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt ... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq-7_OQaqCo


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Like I said Ray Charles could have seen this BS from across the room Mike. LMAO. Yet not one of these people that can read dogs could see it including you. Ronnie Milsap was even laughing when he left the stage. Obvious obvious obvious.


Don,

The most obvious part of it all is just how full of it you are. It's clear no one will change your mind or convince you to consider anything from a different point of view. The only opinions you will even consider are those that mirror your own. You honestly believe that you and the one or two others who happen to agree with you from time to time are the only ones who were graced with the ability to read dogs, yet, those of us you call the "pseudo experts" couldn't possibly have anything valuable to say. The funny thing is, we "pseudo experts" are the ones who are actually out there doing things with our dogs, trying to learn new and innovative methods and striving to be better and produce better dogs. When asked what you've done, you make a whole bunch of claims that you never seem to back up and point to a couple dogs doing things that most halfway decent pets can do. 

Clearly, you believe health testing is useless and those of us who believe it has some value must, again, be wrong. If you're not interested in debating the topic and being asked to intelligently defend your beliefs, don't post about it on a public forum. If you don't mind the debate, I'm sure there are plenty of people who are willing to engage you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...never seen a vet. That would also mean his dogs have never gotten a rabies vaccine. Good thing Don's dogs don't protect and don't bite cause it'd either be off with their heads or a really really long quarantine. Still...wonder how animal control feels about keeping a lot of dogs with no rabies tags? :-k


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hmmm...never seen a vet. That would also mean his dogs have never gotten a rabies vaccine. Good thing Don's dogs don't protect and don't bite cause it'd either be off with their heads or a really really long quarantine. Still...wonder how animal control feels about keeping a lot of dogs with no rabies tags? :-k


Dont fall into the trap...

Don carefully states that his dogs have not been INSIDE a vets office, not that they have not been seen by vets for various reasons..

Cant even get a health cert to ship a pup, without a vet seeing it...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I suppose it's been a pretty good while since my dogs have seen a vet's office too (except my Rottweiler I put to sleep a month ago...needed the university for chest radiographs). Though I work out of my house, so perhaps that doesn't count.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don you NEED to spend a few hours here!
We have all of our puppies potty trained, trained to ring the door bell when they want to go out, and working on the "out" by 8 weeks of age. =;


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Don you NEED to spend a few hours here!
> We have all of our puppies potty trained, trained to ring the door bell when they want to go out, and working on the "out" by 8 weeks of age. =;


When they fetch munchies and open a can of beer let me know and I'll pay you a couple of hundred bucks for one.:-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Don you NEED to spend a few hours here!
> We have all of our puppies potty trained, trained to ring the door bell when they want to go out, and working on the "out" by 8 weeks of age. =;


Never said some people can't do it Howard but you must just roll over laughing when all these so called "trainers" say they have to crate their dogs when they leave the house because they are so high drive. LOL One question though..... how do 8 week old pups reach a door bell???? I just teach em to bark when they want out. Nice thing is at the GF's house they just go out the dog door. Let's see some video of those 8 week old pups. :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

And Howard, that includes shipping!#-o


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hmmm...never seen a vet. That would also mean his dogs have never gotten a rabies vaccine. Good thing Don's dogs don't protect and don't bite cause it'd either be off with their heads or a really really long quarantine. Still...wonder how animal control feels about keeping a lot of dogs with no rabies tags? :-k


I must really be doing something wrong, I spent over $30,000 in 2010 on vet bills. How the hell can I get away with never taking a dog to the vet?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> I must really be doing something wrong, I spent over $30,000 in 2010 on vet bills.


Amanda should have applied at LHK rather than in Elkins, you could have helped buy me a new truck! LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Never said some people can't do it Howard but you must just roll over laughing when all these so called "trainers" say they have to crate their dogs when they leave the house because they are so high drive. LOL One question though..... how do 8 week old pups reach a door bell????* I just teach em to bark when they want out.* Nice thing is at the GF's house they just go out the dog door. Let's see some video of those 8 week old pups. :wink:


How do you teach 'em to bark when they want out ? The reason I ask is I have never used a crate, and I have never had a dog noise up because he needs to go out.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Amanda should have applied at LHK rather than in Elkins, you could have helped buy me a new truck! LOL


Yep, all pretty easy work too, mostly x rays and health certificates. There was one "C" section, one bloat surgery, one leg amputation, two cancer tumor removals, several artificial insemanations, and a lot of antibiotics and panacure for the dogs who come in from Europe with bad cases of kennel cough, worms, and giardia.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I actually have thought about a portable x-ray machine (like the equine vets use for doing pre-purchase exams for their feet). It's probably really expensive though and I don't have clientele interested in that when I can just send them to the university and have the radiologists do it instead. Maybe some day...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I actually have thought about a portable x-ray machine (like the equine vets use for doing pre-purchase exams for their feet). It's probably really expensive though and I don't have clientele interested in that when I can just send them to the university and have the radiologists do it instead. Maybe some day...


 
have you checked military installations DRMO. I've seen a few portable ones before, they were free, others were at auctions. Sometimes with blank film as well.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> How do you teach 'em to bark when they want out ? The reason I ask is I have never used a crate, and I have never had a dog noise up because he needs to go out.


Maybe its a breed thing. I dont generally crate mine either and all my cattle dogs have always barked when they want to go out or if the dog door is closed. That toneless flat bark, or if I ignore them they will come and stare me in the eyes. Mind you I have never taught them conciously, they just seem to do it. They are very vocally interactive dogs though, much more so than the other breeds I have. They will howl up the scales in tune with me if I sing while my other dogs look on in amazement. Never taught them that either.

My BCs, kelpies and Koolie dont do it and I always have the dog door open when they are loose.

You can teach a dog to bark on command though and then just transfer that to opening the door and letting them out. My mum did that with one of her whippets. Helps if they are vocally inclined.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

You can easily teach a dog to bark when he wanted out IF you have to..if he doesnt do it on his own...

I have done this before.....

Have him bark at the door everytime before you open it. require him to bark before opening the door...

I have a friend that trained their dogs to ring a bell by the door...as well, same theory..one uses his nose to whack the bell, the other his paw....

they will get it soon enough....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know how to teach a dog to bark on command, I generally use a ball or toy to do that, I just didn't train them to bark in the house. I was curious as to how Don taught his dogs to bark in the house.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Yeah, I know how to teach a dog to bark on command, I generally use a ball or toy to do that, I just didn't train them to bark in the house. I was curious as to how Don taught his dogs to bark in the house.


ooooh...well good luck with that one...Teflon Don has not shared any of his advanced techniques with all the novices on this board that I can remember anyhow...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When they fetch munchies and open a can of beer let me know and I'll pay you a couple of hundred bucks for one.:-D


 LOL my male Bouvier turns his head whe offered a beer...guess the offspring will not be fond of it either. Reaching the doorbell, if they were JRT my guess is one good leap! How about it Bob? :-$


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When they fetch munchies and open a can of beer let me know and I'll pay you a couple of hundred bucks for one.:-D


How about a Border Terrier?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zLiPdStJ_I


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I can think of at least two people who certainly did.


 
Now that's funny


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> LOL my male Bouvier turns his head whe offered a beer...guess the offspring will not be fond of it either. Reaching the doorbell, if they were JRT my guess is one good leap! How about it Bob? :-$



My JRT could run up the wall and reach the 8ft ceiling in our house when the grand kids got hold of the flash light. Grandma put a stop to that. :-D:-D

Connie, the Borders weren't quite as athletic as the JRT but one hell of a lot easier to live with. Pete (JRT) was nucking futs in the head. :lol:


----------

